# Woman survives 19 hour rape ordeal.



## Eureka (Jun 7, 2008)

Note: This is quite possibly the most disturbing thing I have read in awhile. If you are having a good day and don't feel like being reminded of the horrible, horrible things we humans are capable of, don't continue.





> The time crept by so slowly and painfully that the 23-year-old Columbia University journalism student had decided it was time to end her life.
> 
> Over many torturous hours, she had been repeatedly raped, sodomized and forced to perform oral sex, a prosecutor told a jury on Thursday. The accused, Robert A. Williams, 31, had doused the woman?s face and body with boiling water and bleach, forced her to swallow handfuls of pills and to chase them with beer, sealed her mouth with glue, and bound her wrists and legs with shoelaces, cords and duct tape, said the prosecutor, Ann P. Prunty. And now, Ms. Prunty said, he was asking the woman to gouge out her own eyes with a pair of scissors.
> 
> ...



...now you have to wonder what must be going through the mind of anyone who would do this... either way, he deserves eternity in prison. Not that that's enough. Stuff like this makes me lose faith in humanity.

I feel so sorry for this woman. She'll never be able to have a proper relationship with anyone after this. I hope she can someday come to terms, and move on.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 7, 2008)

This is when I wish our justice system wasn't so messed up that I could condone giving him the death sentance.  very rare, but that guy is fucked up.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Jun 7, 2008)

This is exactly why I am incredulous at those who want to abolish the death penalty worldwide.


----------



## xpeed (Jun 7, 2008)

Damn, I hope they sent his ass to Guatanamo Bay and get his taste of torture there.


----------



## Jaga (Jun 7, 2008)

that's terrible...reading that story sort of hurt... i don't understand why people do  that.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 7, 2008)

One of the most fucked up things I ever read/heard about in my life. That sicko deserves to rot away in jail for the rest of his life, a quick painless death is too good for him.


----------



## El Hit (Jun 7, 2008)

this is very sad this guy is stupid he a better sentence that death would be put him  in the same torture that he caused


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 7, 2008)

I think he deserves to be raped and put through the same punishment he put her through for 19 hours, then throw his ass in jail and let him die of starvation or just put a bullet in the fuckers head. People that nasty deserve the same treatment they gave there victims.


----------



## Kuu (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh my god.. I can't even believe this. This story brought tears to my eyes. That fucker should have a sloow painful death that lasts for days and days. Life sentence... heh. That's not nearly enough. I feel really bad for that women. This really saddens me.


----------



## Matrix_Ice (Jun 7, 2008)

Absolutely Revolting... And I Just Finished Watching Untraceable...


----------



## limatt (Jun 7, 2008)

thatse sad  this guy needs the death penalty


----------



## Watchman (Jun 7, 2008)

Cases like this are why I support the death penalty. No way I'd want to pay for this fucker to stay alive.

My only hesitation is that a quick death is too good for him...


----------



## Major (Jun 7, 2008)

Vindicare said:


> Cases like this are why I support the death penalty. No way I'd want to pay for this fucker to stay alive.
> 
> My only hesitation is that a quick death is too good for him...


 I agree.  In cases like these, I wish we could resort to some Middle Age feudal tendencies, like cutting of his penis, and letting him bleed to death.


----------



## impersonal (Jun 7, 2008)

Misleading title... When I read it I thought: "why would you die from rape?". This is not rape, it's torture. Normal rapists don't slit eyelids (stop giving them a bad name ).


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 7, 2008)

So, THIS is what Gitmo is for.


----------



## House (Jun 7, 2008)

That is just sick and disgusting.

The poor woman.


----------



## Deamiel (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, at least she has the experience now to star in some of the upcoming horror/thriller flicks.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 7, 2008)

Let that piece of trash rot in jail.



Deamiel said:


> Well, at least she has the experience now to star in some of the upcoming horror/thriller flicks.



Dude, there are some things you simply dont joke about, unless you want to present yourself as an fucking insensitive dickhead.


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Jun 7, 2008)

I repeat again, this is why hell was made.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2008)

Prison should not be the extent of punishment a person like this gets, unless it is in Guantanemo Bay. Give him some waterboarding.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 7, 2008)

what the fuck... fuck giving him the rest of his life in prison.. seclude him off, torture him, then kill him. For every minute that he made her suffer, make him suffer for a full day! 1140 days of suffering (or roughly 3 years). Fucking scum.. torture needs to come back for fucking sickos like this



|)/-\\/\/|\| said:


> I repeat again, this is why hell was made.



Ya, how about we take responsibility for our species into our own hands.. and just incase there is no Hell... we give them a Hell on Earth. And if there is.. well they deserve a Hell on Earth and a Hell in their afterlife.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 7, 2008)

Wth... x_x

This is too freaking nasty.


----------



## Shibo (Jun 7, 2008)

... I didnt even read the whole thing but thats horrible T____T


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 7, 2008)

Thats just sick...


----------



## Draffut (Jun 7, 2008)

Hugo_Pratt said:


> Misleading title... When I read it I thought: "why would you die from rape?". This is not rape, it's torture. Normal rapists don't slit eyelids (stop giving them a bad name ).



There are cases of girls dieng by internal hemoraging from rape.  and a girl in nanking who was raped for almost 2 days strait before she died....


----------



## BeyonderZ (Jun 7, 2008)

This is life people, You do NOT live in a afternoon Reality TV show. Thats all fantasy that you read in your High life magazines and watch on MTV. In real life... you could die in minute. 
The world will never be "a new earth" this i the horror that comes with becoming adults. You will see this all the time. There is a chance you could be next to suffer from this or have a close friend/family member have this happen to them. 

You need to understand that its LIFE.. this is REAL and all that cartoon character stuff you see in Rap videos and on the hills is the true fake world.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 7, 2008)

He's a bad man..he needs help.

But I still won't support the death penalty..it's dark age barbarism. It's more important to keep this man locked away and psychologically evaluated..getting to the root of what caused him to do this so that we may combat these societal factors.

 If I had to guess, I'd say his parents drank and he abused animals as a kid - call it a hunch.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 7, 2008)

BeyonderZ said:


> This is life people, You do NOT live in a afternoon Reality TV show. Thats all fantasy that you read in your High life magazines and watch on MTV. In real life... you could die in minute.
> The world will never be "a new earth" this i the horror that comes with becoming adults. You will see this all the time. There is a chance you could be next to suffer from this or have a close friend/family member have this happen to them.
> 
> You need to understand that its LIFE.. this is REAL and all that cartoon character stuff you see in Rap videos and on the hills is the true fake world.



What in the world are you babbling about?  We know it's the real world, that doesn't make it any less fucked up.  If anything it makes it MORE fucked that people would actually do this to anouther human being.

I havn't seen anyone say they are immortal and cannot die within minute from now or anything, so frankly, I cannot make sense of any part of your post man.


----------



## PiratePixie (Jun 7, 2008)

That is just horrible.  Someone as depraved as that doesn't deserve to be called human.


----------



## Rukia Kuchiki (Jun 7, 2008)

The woman has suffered so much....The guy deserves death.....


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Jun 7, 2008)

He should be taken to the Sahara Desert, tied to a cactus and left there until he dies and his bones turn to dust.


----------



## Razgriez (Jun 7, 2008)

He probably figured a few things.
1. Hes going to probably get caught.
2. Hes going to jail then.
3. He maybe put up for the death penalty.
4. Considering all the above... shit, mine as well make it last!


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jun 7, 2008)

OMG, i cant even begin to understand the suffering she went through. Poor creature.


----------



## Zabuzalives (Jun 7, 2008)

why spend money housing and feeding this poor excuse for a human? 

harvest him for organs so he'll have some use. Then let him die on the operating table or give him a lethal dose of anestetics. Incinerate his remains and leave the ashes for the city dump.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 7, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> He's a bad man..he needs help.
> 
> But I still won't support the death penalty..it's dark age barbarism. It's more important to keep this man locked away and psychologically evaluated..getting to the root of what caused him to do this so that we may combat these societal factors.
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say his parents drank and he abused animals as a kid - call it a hunch.



you're a naive fool. You think things have really changed? It has been might makes right since the beginning of time for everything... it is still might makes right just a different might... there is nothing dark age barbaric of exterminating the scum that infest our gene pool. You have no problem with killing insects that bother you eh? well these people are less than insects.. they know it's wrong yet they do it.. he even admitted it was wrong by telling her that he wants her to lose her eyes cause a blind woman can't point out her attacker... the gene pool needs to be cleansed. Not from people who aren't white, blonde haired people like Hitler's stupid idea.. but from people like this who are too fucked up to live with other people without harming them so deeply... 

and so he might have had a rough life, tough shit? You think that's a fucking excuse? he's just weak! My friend had a harder life than I did (I'd say) and I haven't had a fantastic life.. his own mother tried to kill him TWICE when he was young, his dad was deaf and worked a lot and so couldn't be around a lot. Every day my friend walked home from school at least one person or group tried to jump him and hurt him or steal from him.. and you know what? He's a fantastic man. He's very mature, he's got very good morals, he never hurts another person, he stays calm pretty well, he's always been helpful and fun to talk to and do things with when I was younger (unfortunately he moved away...) and he never gave up.. so don't give me that people do bad things just cause they had a hard life.. those people are weak minded and weak willed and weak in morals.. the weak should die.


----------



## impersonal (Jun 7, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> There are cases of girls dieng by internal hemoraging from rape.


 Well yeah of course, if you're raped by a horse or if you're 2 years old then you're going to die. Still that's not common.



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> and a girl in nanking who was raped for almost 2 days strait before she died....


She didn't die from the raping, she died from the bad treatment.


Rape is, physically, quite harmless. Pouring boiling water or slitting eyelids is more than just "rape". 

Maybe I'm just paranoid. But there's two things I can see here:
1) The completely ridiculous demonization of rape, which many put on the same level as murder.
2) The gradual acceptation of torture, thanks to Guantanamo and Jack Bauer.

Call things by their names, don't accept the newspeak. This thread is about torture, not rape. Even though most retards (and that's a lot of people) seem to think that torture is more acceptable than rape.




			
				Vicious-chan said:
			
		

> and so he might have had a rough life, tough shit? You think that's a fucking excuse?


Who said it was an excuse? You think an explanation is an excuse? Thanks to people like you, the root causes are never found out and evil keep spawning here and there.



			
				Vicious-chan said:
			
		

> My friend had a harder life than I did (I'd say) and I haven't had a fantastic life.. his own mother tried to kill him TWICE when he was young, his dad was deaf and worked a lot and so couldn't be around a lot. Every day my friend walked home from school at least one person or group tried to jump him and hurt him or steal from him.. and you know what? He's a fantastic man.


Well give him a medal if you want. Have you considered the possibility that his tough life is what made him the way he is?



			
				Vicious-chan said:
			
		

> the weak should die.


* facepalm *



			
				Zabuzalives said:
			
		

> why spend money housing and feeding this poor excuse for a human?


I didn't think there were still people who didn't know that a death penalty is more expensive than a life in jail


***

All that said, I can understand why people want this guy killed. I have never understood the core argument of those who fight the death penalty. 



			
				pilaf said:
			
		

> But I still won't support the death penalty..it's dark age barbarism


"Barbarism"? That's an insult, not an argument.


----------



## Sock Pain (Jun 7, 2008)

Vicious-chan said:


> the weak should die.


Not so different from nazi ideology after all.


----------



## Demitrix (Jun 7, 2008)

He deserves a slow death.


----------



## Pencil (Jun 7, 2008)

These crocks deserves multiple hours of community service.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 7, 2008)

Vicious-chan said:


> the weak should die.



You're freaking nuts.


----------



## Darklyre (Jun 7, 2008)

We should really go with my method of torture/execution:

Amputate all limbs.

Cut out their tongue.

Gouge out their eyes.

Cut off their ears.

Sell admission at a Ripley's Believe It or Not.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 7, 2008)

This might be a case where the Death Penalty is justified.  There are some fucking evil people in this world who need to be taken out of it as soon as possible


----------



## ZeroBlack (Jun 7, 2008)

Guantanamo Bay
or
Death Penalty 

Either is suitable punishment


----------



## Kuu (Jun 7, 2008)

What's 'Guantanamo Bay'? o_o


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh no. That was disgusting. Horrible.  The guy needs to be tortured with a pair of shapr scissors and a knife; I would do it myself.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd have this fucker slow roasted.


----------



## ostrich (Jun 7, 2008)

Humanity is a mistake


----------



## spaZ (Jun 7, 2008)

Thats just disgusting.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 7, 2008)

What a horrible crime.                                                      .


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 7, 2008)

Hugo_Pratt said:


> I didn't think there were still people who didn't know that a death penalty is more expensive than a life in jail.



It wouldn't be so expensive if we didn't take every little step to make it as painless as possible.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 7, 2008)

Hugo_Pratt said:


> Maybe I'm just paranoid. But there's two things I can see here:
> 1) The completely ridiculous demonization of rape, which many put on the same level as murder.
> 2) The gradual acceptation of torture, thanks to Guantanamo and Jack Bauer.
> 
> Call things by their names, don't accept the newspeak. This thread is about torture, not rape. Even though most retards (and that's a lot of people) seem to think that torture is more acceptable than rape.



So why isn't rape as bad as murder huh? The person's live is going to be effected and probably change forever.. to think otherwise is naive thinking on your behalf.. it effects them for their entire life, possibly ruining it. It also effects their family and friends. With murder, at the very least, the person has the peace of death.  I'd say they are equally as bad and both deserve torture and then execution for it.


----------



## impersonal (Jun 7, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> It wouldn't be so expensive if we didn't take every little step to make it as painless as possible.


If I remember well, it was recently found out that some lethal injection methods paralyzed the body while the mind was in agonizing pain, and unable to express this pain. 


			
				Vicious-chan said:
			
		

> So why isn't rape as bad as murder huh? The person's live is going to be effected and probably change forever.. to think otherwise is naive thinking on your behalf.. it effects them for their entire life, possibly ruining it. It also effects their family and friends. With murder, at the very least, the person has the peace of death. I'd say they are equally as bad and both deserve torture and then execution for it.


Rape may affect one's life forever, at some degree, if the person is not strong enough psychologically to get over it (NB: Vicious chan, I'm referring to your statement that the weak should die). Murder on the other hand, is sure to affect one's life immediately and to an absolute degree. Murder also effects the family and friends to a much larger degree than rape. 

Finally, after a rape, if you think a murder would have been preferable, you can still kill yourself. But once you've  been murdered, it's difficult to rape yourself.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 7, 2008)

how can you possibly rape yourself? that's retarded lol.. but you can still be raped while dead... oh the sickos in this world. And I'm not saying rape is worse than murder.. but I won't agree with you that it's "not so bad"


----------



## Razgriez (Jun 7, 2008)

Vicious-chan said:


> So why isn't rape as bad as murder huh? The person's live is going to be effected and probably change forever.. to think otherwise is naive thinking on your behalf.. it effects them for their entire life, possibly ruining it. It also effects their family and friends. With murder, at the very least, the person has the peace of death.  I'd say they are equally as bad and both deserve torture and then execution for it.



Cause you can get over rape. Death there is no second chance.

A lot of these people seemed to lost a lot of their core values in this thread. For being some high and mighty individuals who were against torture against some of the most ruthless individuals on the planet you sure turned an blind eye to this guy and want to see him mangles, maimed, tortured, amputated, you name it! I really didnt think you guys had it in you!

Sexual offenses I think are far too demonized in society its just plain ridiculous. I understand that they are some horrific experiences and one of the worst things you could probably go through but in the end if the twisted fucker didnt kill you, you can still recover. Im not against throwing some of these guys into jail for the rest of their natural lives but putting the death penalty on them(and some of the crazy twisted shit you guys came up with) seems to be far too harsh of an punishment.


----------



## Zabuzalives (Jun 7, 2008)

Hugo_Pratt said:


> I didn't think there were still people who didn't know that a death penalty is more expensive than a life in jail
> .



I didnt think there were still people with the flawed concept that Americas current death penalty (which includes many years in the expensive death row) is the only way one can implement the death penalty.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 7, 2008)

The piece of shit needs to be decapitated, slowly


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 7, 2008)

Now then if we had the death penalty this sick bastard would never have been able to have done what he did as he would have been dead.

He must have watched 'Saw' too many times.


----------



## +Skyline+ (Jun 7, 2008)

jail? No. kill him. he deserves to die. no that is an understatement. he deserves to rot in hell.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 7, 2008)

Zabuzalives said:


> I didnt think there were still people with the flawed concept that Americas current death penalty (which includes many years in the expensive death row) is the only way one can implement the death penalty.



One shot in the back of the neck or even better save the gun and bullet get a sword and take their heads off. And you can use the sword again and again.

Maybe even preserve the heads and line them up in front of the bastard who's head is about to join the wall a few hours before it becomes a reality. We can have a little board on the shelf with:
RESERVED FOR *NAME OF THE SICK BASTARD*.​


----------



## Denji (Jun 7, 2008)

That's just sickening. I'm not a fan of the death penalty, but in his case, I'm willing to look the other way.


----------



## +Skyline+ (Jun 7, 2008)

that fith doesn't even deserve to be called human. how could anyone do such a thing. I cant even begin to comprehend the suffering and pain she must have went through. death penalty how could they let that demon live is beyond me. dont they relieze if they dont kill him or something he will get out and history will repeat itself? I too dont usually say death penalty but come on. this guy is a freak- a monster. a demon. he more than deserves to die.


----------



## FireEel (Jun 7, 2008)

I say we tie him up then throw him into a pit full of hungry starving ants.

They will eat his eyes, his lips, his ears and his genitals, then enter his body through every possible hole there is, and begin to eat him alive from the inside.

That is what scum like him deserve.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jun 7, 2008)

Bitch deserved it.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 7, 2008)

I thought I could fathom the limits of human cruelty, but I was wrong...

Needless to say, this beast should not be tried as a human being.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 7, 2008)

You people need to get a life instead of preaching tortures and death penalties...


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Jun 7, 2008)

That's evil.. 

Suffering 19 hours of continous forced sex. Ouch. I was quite disturbed also since I'm very young (I'm nine goddamn it!!! -_-) and I don't deserve to be traumatized by rape stories. Good thing I didn't. Poor lady. That man shall suffer and spend his whole lifetime being tortured and paying for what he did before... T.T


----------



## Zetta (Jun 7, 2008)

sakura_lovelove said:


> That's evil..
> 
> Suffering 19 hours of continous forced sex. Ouch. I was quite disturbed also since I'm very young (I'm nine goddamn it!!! -_-) and I don't deserve to be traumatized by rape stories. Good thing I didn't. Poor lady. That man shall suffer and spend his whole lifetime being tortured and paying for what he did before... T.T



Ah, to be young and naieve...


----------



## thedisturbedone (Jun 7, 2008)

Its things like this where I think the death penalty is the only solution that works...


----------



## Zetta (Jun 7, 2008)

thedisturbedone said:


> Its things like this where I think the death penalty is the only solution that works...



Because Death has solved some many things in the past, amirite?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 7, 2008)

Razgriez said:


> Cause you can get over rape. Death there is no second chance.
> 
> A lot of these people seemed to lost a lot of their core values in this thread. For being some high and mighty individuals who were against torture against some of the most ruthless individuals on the planet you sure turned an blind eye to this guy and want to see him mangles, maimed, tortured, amputated, you name it! I really didnt think you guys had it in you!
> 
> Sexual offenses I think are far too demonized in society its just plain ridiculous. I understand that they are some horrific experiences and one of the worst things you could probably go through but in the end if the twisted fucker didnt kill you, you can still recover. Im not against throwing some of these guys into jail for the rest of their natural lives but putting the death penalty on them(and some of the crazy twisted shit you guys came up with) seems to be far too harsh of an punishment.



lol, I've never been against torture, some people deserve it. But ONLY murderers and rapists. Besides, the soonert hey die the better it is for society.. they can have some therapist analyze them so studies can be found out why they did it (but studies have been done and the reason is always the same.. it's not for sex but for the power over the person.. that's what 99.9% of the cases have shown so there's really no reason to have them be studied). Jail should only be for assault, theft, and such things like that. Murderers and Rapists should just be gotten rid of. Prostitution, Drug use, alcohol and gambling are decisions the person who uses them made so I don't even think those should be criminal (but anything you do while drunk, high, whatever... you're gonna be punished all the same as if you weren't on those things). That's how I view things. I'm all for redemption for things like theft of some stupid possession that really doesn't effect someone's life that much..



Zetta said:


> Because Death has solved some many things in the past, amirite?



are you that naive to think it never has? lol... idealists in this world... they need a reality check


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2008)

I usually don't condone death sentences but after reading that >__> I dunno I might have to change my mind


----------



## Zetta (Jun 7, 2008)

Vicious-chan said:


> are you that naive to think it never has? lol... idealists in this world... they need a reality check



Do not be so quick as to judge who deserves life or death. Name a situation death has ever helped solve.

Should you ever come in a situation where someone else has the power over your death, I hope he's not as narrow-minded as you. I'm not an idealist,not even close. I'm pragmatic.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 7, 2008)

You people who said Death Penalty are too NICE.
This guy deserves one bullet to the back of the head and more his body to be tossed into a garbage dump.
This is the most disgusting thing I have heard in a while.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 7, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> You people who said Death Penalty are too NICE.
> This guy deserves one bullet to the back of the head and more his body to be tossed into a garbage dump.
> This is the most disgusting thing I have heard in a while.



And that is worse than the death penalty because?


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 7, 2008)

...Unbelievable.  The story just kept getting worse.  It's just so damn wrong.  

Where are those people who believe that there are no moral absolutes.  Read this and tell me that this is not absolutely wrong.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 7, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Do not be so quick as to judge who deserves life or death. Name a situation death has ever helped solve.
> 
> Should you ever come in a situation where someone else has the power over your death, I hope he's not as narrow-minded as you. I'm not an idealist,not even close. I'm pragmatic.



lol, well.. we could assume that the death of Julius Ceasar was good... who knows what that power hungry man would have done had he come to full emperor status for long enough. How about Hitler? Polpot? think they should just get the life sentence? Some people should die... I don't particularly believe God gives a damn to really pay any heed to us, and so I say we take it upon ourselves and we do decide who lives and who dies... but as I said, the only ones who deserve death are murderers and rapists. Those are crimes that are completely unforgivable and the people who do them should not even be considered Human. A member of the human race, a true member who actually gives a damn about the species and society, would never do such things... and so they are insects if they do, no.. lower than insects.  Because they, more often than not, know what they are doing is wrong. Thus, they should die.

And yes, I know I'm an extremists about things. My brother and I have often argued over such lol...


----------



## iLurk (Jun 7, 2008)

I want a blowjob for 19 hours straight.

:x


----------



## Itachi's Apprentice 3 (Jun 7, 2008)

Well this is what the death penalty is for .


----------



## thedisturbedone (Jun 7, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Because Death has solved some many things in the past, amirite?



Stop right there. If you've seen me in the Cafe you'd know I would be against anything to do with the death penalty. But this, this crime is just something I can't see a better solution to, except maybe torture. But what do you think? I want to hear what you think is the best punishment for this crime.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 7, 2008)

Vicious-chan said:


> lol, well.. we could assume that the death of Julius Ceasar was good... who knows what that power hungry man would have done had he come to full emperor status for long enough.


To be honest, Julius Ceasar would have done a lot of good. Atleast more good than the rest of his contemporaries. He was the best man for the job really, untill Octavian August was of age.



> How about Hitler? Polpot? think they should just get the life sentence? Some people should die...


Hitler would have killed himself regardless of what we had decided.



> I don't particularly believe God gives a damn to really pay any heed to us, and so I say we take it upon ourselves and we do decide who lives and who dies...


God has nothing to do with this really. I'm not much of religious man myself. But we currently lack the abillity to be the judge of something like this.

I doubt we can remedy this any time soon though.


> but as I said, the only ones who deserve death are murderers and rapists. Those are crimes that are completely unforgivable and the people who do them should not even be considered Human


As a law student, I'm a firm believer that no crime can be forgiven. However, no man deserves to be dehumanized. Doing so would lower us to their level. And that would be a great insult to those they've hurt.



> A member of the human race, a true member who actually gives a damn about the species and society, would never do such things... and so they are insects if they do, no.. lower than insects.


Ah, but what is a man? What is the human race? Is there really a human race? Currently? Not really. The human subraces can't even live in the same city without hating eachother...


> Because they, more often than not, know what they are doing is wrong. Thus, they should die.


Don't you do anything knowing it's wrong?
Death may be the answer but willfully doing something that's wrong is not a reason.



> And yes, I know I'm an extremists about things. My brother and I have often argued over such lol...


Oh,everyone is entitled to their opinion. I can't refute your beliefs, only your facts.


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 7, 2008)

thats just really, really fucked up....


----------



## Chanel (Jun 7, 2008)

I see alot of jokes in this thread and it is not funny 

This is a very terrible thing and the man who did this deserves to go through the same pain as her. Worse actually


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 7, 2008)

Zetta said:


> To be honest, Julius Ceasar would have done a lot of good. Atleast more good than the rest of his contemporaries. He was the best man for the job really, untill Octavian August was of age.



He was a man after absolute power... and guess what that does?



Zetta said:


> As a law student, I'm a firm believer that no crime can be forgiven. However, no man deserves to be dehumanized. Doing so would lower us to their level. And that would be a great insult to those they've hurt.



You see, I'm not dehumanizing them, they dehumanized themselves when they did what they did.




Zetta said:


> Ah, but what is a man? What is the human race? Is there really a human race? Currently? Not really. The human subraces can't even live in the same city without hating eachother...



so wait... how can you believe in such a world as dehumanization if you can't agree that there are standards for what a human is?



Zetta said:


> Don't you do anything knowing it's wrong?
> Death may be the answer but willfully doing something that's wrong is not a reason.



lol, I tend to stick to my morals and my code.. I don't do something I know is wrong. I don't lie to people, I don't necessarily tell them everything, but I don't lie. I don't cheat, I don't steal, I don't care for such things. I never use anyone :\ I'm not saying I'm perfect lol.. I have issues, but I don't do any such things knowingly.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 7, 2008)

> I didn't think there were still people who didn't know that a death penalty is more expensive than a life in jail.



Yep, becuase of the extensive judicial procedures that are in place to make sure innocent people are not executed.  If we could fix our flawed system at it's root (though admitidly very difficult) this wouldn't be as necessary.


----------



## BrojoJojo (Jun 7, 2008)

No one has the right to pass judgment on someone else's life. >> It doesn't matter what they did. >>


----------



## Teleq (Jun 7, 2008)

I hope those of you saying he should be tortured etc are joking, because wishing for that man to go through the same things he committed is not only sick, it's downright hypocritical. You're as barbaric as him if you even consider his crimes an excuse for you to commit them on him. Worse, you'd feel righteous about it. 

As for the death penalty, I don't think it's ever justified. It's not like it will diminish the suffering of the victim; it's too late for that. Just keep him away from society, in jail.


----------



## Carly (Jun 7, 2008)

Teleq said:


> I hope those of you saying he should be tortured etc are joking, because wishing for that man to go through the same things he committed is not only sick, it's downright hypocritical. You're as barbaric as him if you even consider his crimes an excuse for you to commit them on him. Worse, you'd feel righteous about it.
> 
> As for the death penalty, I don't think it's ever justified. It's not like it will diminish the suffering of the victim; it's too late for that. Just keep him away from society, in jail.



But i'd feel so much better knowing he was tortured to death. Sure it won't help the victim or make the world a better place but i'm sure self-gradifaction comes before all logic,wouldn't you say? I'm sure you'd go after a man that harmed your friends and family and make sure he suffers the same so you can smile at his mingled corspe. Sure you'll be just as low as the "bad guy" but at times like that would it really matter? You aren't the one hurting an innocent human being, you're hurting a mentally twisted human being.....if it brings you as low as them...SO BE IT. As long as you survive,and others respect you for what you did to the criminal your same twisted actions will be free of punishment and justified amongs society. Isn't that the best way to feel good about yourself? Self-gratifaction. Millions are happy you took the criminal who harmed the innocent person out of this world.


----------



## Mintaka (Jun 7, 2008)

Disgusting.


----------



## Teleq (Jun 7, 2008)

Carly said:


> But i'd feel so much better knowing he was tortured to death. Sure it won't help the victim or make the world a better place but i'm sure self-gradifaction comes before all logic,wouldn't you say? I'm sure you'd go after a man that harmed your friends and family and make sure he suffers the same so you can smile at his mingled corspe. Sure you'll be just as low as the "bad guy" but at times like that would it really matter? You aren't the one hurting an innocent human being, you're hurting a mentally twisted human being.....if it brings you as low as them...SO BE IT. As long as you survive,and others respect you for what you did to the criminal your same twisted actions will be free of punishment and justified amongs society. Isn't that the best way to feel good about yourself? Self-gratifaction. Millions are happy you took the criminal who harmed the innocent person out of this world.



And I strongly believe it's wrong to think this way.


----------



## Belgianrofl (Jun 7, 2008)

Humankind has surprised me once again.

This actually brought tears to my eyes, this girl is going to be messed up for the rest of her life, what a fucking douche bag that guy is, and what the fuck lawyer would actually take his case?


----------



## Fojos (Jun 7, 2008)

Vicious-chan said:


> lol, I tend to stick to my morals and my code.. I don't do something I know is wrong. I don't lie to people, I don't necessarily tell them everything, but I don't lie. I don't cheat, I don't steal, I don't care for such things. I never use anyone :\ I'm not saying I'm perfect lol.. I have issues, but I don't do any such things knowingly.



Stop fucking kidding yourself. You lie all the time. No one is completely honest. You might consider some things as not lying, but they are lies.


----------



## vervex (Jun 7, 2008)

This is probably the worst news I've ever read in my life to be honest :| We should cut this guy's sexual organs and make him eat them before letting him rot in jail. But that wouldn't be half as bad as what he did to the poor woman. What a horrible person...


----------



## InvaderxNin (Jun 7, 2008)

Life in prison doesn't make up for his deed. What that woman gone through was far worse than death in her opinion. Therefore, this man should at least be killed, if not somewhat tortured as well. It seems that no matter how long he spends in prison, he won't come to his senses. I mean, even as a child, he was convicted of many crimes. Either make him go through some sort of torture so that he would understand what he did to the woman, or just give him the death penalty.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2008)

Perpetrators should be killed, people like them are the rotten apples, rot has a tendency to spread. They should either be locked up for life or killed whatever is cheaper.



> This is probably the worst news I've ever read in my life to be honest :| We should cut this guy's sexual organs and make him eat them before letting him rot in jail. But that wouldn't be half as bad as what he did to the poor woman. What a horrible person...


Actually it would be worse, once in Jail he would probably get raped on top of having no dick. The difference would be him doing something to warrant such an action.

I am personally not into this ''If you kill the person that makes you less humain'' bullshit. Society should be filled with decent individuals individuals who break the core rules of society should exit from that society prison should hold people like thieves now that I think about it. Certain people should either be killed or banished from society ( thrown in the wild).


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 7, 2008)

Fojos said:


> Stop fucking kidding yourself. You lie all the time. No one is completely honest. You might consider some things as not lying, but they are lies.



lol, I'm not saying I didn't lie in the past, but it was futile.. even if I didn't get caught I didn't feel good. Stop thinking just cause you lack morals others lack em too.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jun 7, 2008)

oh man thats fucked up.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Jun 7, 2008)

That's just horrible. This is why in some cases I support the death penalty.


----------



## Fojos (Jun 7, 2008)

Vicious-chan said:


> lol, I'm not saying I didn't lie in the past, but it was futile.. even if I didn't get caught I didn't feel good. Stop thinking just cause you lack morals others lack em too.



Wow... "lack morals". First of all, you don't even know what morals are, secondly... First you say you never lie, now you say you've lied "in the past". 

Make up your mind.


----------



## Storm Willow (Jun 7, 2008)

That's really disgusting. How someone could do that and awake the next morning feeling no shame or guilt... That's the very definition of psychopath. 

And in response to what many people have said about supporting the death penalty in situations like this, I'm going to have to disagree with your reasoning (of course, it's your own opinion, I just want to insert mine now). I live in Canada, where we don't have a death penalty and I'm quite happy about that. I don't think that any amount of murder should be punished by death, because that's doing exactly what the murderer has done. And also, what if the defendant in wrongly convicted? There has been many a case where an innocent person has been persecuted because of a fuck up on an attorney or the authorities part. Even if it could be proven beyond a shadow of a doubt, I think that the worst form of punishment for criminals should be a lifetime in jail.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a better idea put him on death sentence and everytime you get up to the part where they kill this prick "conviently" have a technical difficult happen to extend the time Muhaha.
To bad they say it to cruel and unusual prehaps if the usual was effective I would agree oh well.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2008)

> Wow... "lack morals". First of all, you don't even know what morals are, secondly... First you say you never lie, now you say you've lied "in the past".
> 
> Make up your mind.


He said he doesn't lie, not that he has never lied. So it isn't a case of inconsistency, show some reading comprehension and take it as ''I don't make a habit of lying, if faced with lying or telling the truth I will tell the truth even if it will negatively effect me''.


----------



## Traveler (Jun 7, 2008)

What the fuck.....

Why did he even do this?


----------



## Storm Willow (Jun 7, 2008)

Traveler said:


> What the fuck.....
> 
> Why did he even do this?



It's impossible to answer. The only way to get even relatively close to understanding his reasoning is to become a psychopath.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 7, 2008)

masterriku said:


> I have a better idea put him on death sentence and everytime you get up to the part where they kill this prick "conviently" have a technical difficult happen to extend the time Muhaha.
> To bad they say it to cruel and unusual prehaps if the usual was effective I would agree oh well.



see, I don't get this..punishment is supposed to be cruel and unusual. here...read...



I share Heinlein's view on that.


----------



## anime_master2005 (Jun 7, 2008)

I think I speak for everyone when I say that I felt very uncomfortable after reading that. People say that God has a plan for everyone, but when I see shit like this happen I'm just not so sure. And for those who are trying to be funny, fucking quit it, because this IS REAL, and even if it wasn't, for you to joke around like that means you're just fucking sick.

Honestly, I believe that there should be different sections of the jail designated to rape, robberies, etc. As for the people who were charged with anything involving harm or torture to the human body, they should be treated like shit, and you know what? Maybe the entire stature of jails needs to go down so instead of our tax dollars going towards helping these fuckers live a happy life, the money can go towards foster homes, and wellfare so that people don't have such a messed up past to begin with, and so that the people who go to jail have to go through a REALLY hard life.


----------



## Fojos (Jun 7, 2008)

Jio said:


> He said he doesn't lie, not that he has never lied. So it isn't a case of inconsistency, show some reading comprehension and take it as ''I don't make a habit of lying, if faced with lying or telling the truth I will tell the truth even if it will negatively effect me''.



And I called him a liar on that, I understood exactly what he wrote, I just don't believe him.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 7, 2008)

It's astounding in my view that people think there's a strong case _against_ this man being put to death. There's no possibility of a mistake in the conviction that he did commit all these heinous offenses, and I can't see any reason for him being allowed to live any longer under the expense of the law-abiding people and probably in a prison or psychiatric ward with far better conditions than what those innocents across the world go through in poverty. I'll make it clear I'm talking from a moral standpoint and not arguing for legislation; but you can throw this person in a prison and he'll die from starvation in a few days at little cost to the people, the majority of whom I wouldn't think would want him to live and in my estimation it'd be justified if we're to consider this case separately.



			
				Teleq said:
			
		

> I hope those of you saying he should be tortured etc are joking, because wishing for that man to go through the same things he committed is not only sick, it's downright hypocritical. You're as barbaric as him if you even consider his crimes an excuse for you to commit them on him. Worse, you'd feel righteous about it.



How is it hypocritical? It sounds like you seem to think all homo-sapien life has some divine right to be protected from all suffering, and I specify 'homo-sapien' because most of you don't extend this so-called compassion to other sentient beings. The criticism is against a person who subjects an innocent to this kind of suffering; so a hypocrite would be condemning one such person and torturing another innocent in the same way. Admittedly, on a personal level I wouldn't support torturing this man and I wouldn't feel any satisfaction from it being conducted - the expression of such sentiment from some people here is purely a knee-jerk reaction I'd think. 



			
				Teleq said:
			
		

> As for the death penalty, I don't think it's ever justified. It's not like it will diminish the suffering of the victim; it's too late for that. Just keep him away from society, in jail.



From your response, I wonder if you support the idea of punishment at all and feel deterrence has no basis in the justice system? Would you be against prison being a confinement to comfort and spaciousness, assuming no additional financial cost so long as they're caged away from society? Effectively having these people pay their debt to society by everyone else financing their time in a comfortable confinement until they're finally deemed to be 'reformed' and integrated back into society .. something we assume the justice system thought they did when they let him out after being charged with murder as a juvenile and attempted murder back in 1996 according to the article. 

And then I heard a few odd 'since when has death ever solved anything' comments in this thread; well it'd have saved this woman from this horrific ordeal for sure. In the supposed intention of saving human life the justice system continually allows psychopaths back into society, only to have them commit the same offenses again as demonstrated in this case and what would be a countless number over history - surely they should take some responsibility for the loss of innocent human life if they're refusing 
to attribute it to the direct offenders in any meaningful way.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 7, 2008)

this is horrible, I never understand how it can ever happen.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 7, 2008)

I'll bring a different standpoint.. ignoring morals, let's look at resources and such. There are very limited resources on this planet. I believe, it was worked out, if everyone no the planet were to live like a middle class American, the planet could only support 3 billion people. Now, I'm not saying kill off half the world... but those who contribute NOTHING to society... and, even worse, subtract from it.. causing pain and misery to those in the society working hard.. why should we waste any resources on them? It is far better to use those resources to those who deserve it than giving this man shelter, food, TV, daily exercise, etc... Prison isn't great life.. but the american prisons are far better than many other places in the world.. he doesn't deserve that luxery.. no rapist or murderer does.. for the sake of making best use of our resources, they should, at the very least, just be killed off.


----------



## Storm Willow (Jun 7, 2008)

Look around at other things on this forum. People talking about second chances as it relates to _Sasuke, Akatsuki, Naruto,_ and things _manga_ related. A lot of these people change their tune when it comes to real life, however. And that's understandable, considering the magnitude of what they're being forgiven for. 

This man, Robert Williams, and other people like him should NOT be forgiven. Ever. But that doesn't mean they should die. Ending the lives of people who ended the lives others would be, in my eyes, nearly as heinous an act as what they're being punished for. It makes no sense.

And form a more cynical point of view, you would be putting them out of their misery instead of making them suffer if they were killde.


----------



## Amaretti (Jun 7, 2008)

I hope she recovers and can go on to lead a semblance of a normal life. Things like this aren't easy to get over. </understatement>



> Mr. Williams?s lawyer, Arnold J. Levine, did not make an opening statement. Outside the courtroom, Mr. Levine declined to talk about his strategy. In hearings before the trial, he seemed to indicate that he would challenge witnesses? identification of his client.



This would be one those cases where the lawyer could do just as much good for his client if he stayed home for the entire trial.


----------



## Gary (Jun 7, 2008)

jsut so fucking sad =[


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2008)

> I hope she recovers and can go on to lead a semblance of a normal life. Things like this aren't easy to get over. </understatement>



You think she can recover from this? People who have been raped always have it on their mind even though they get past it on the surface there are other things like when they are put in a situation where they don't feel secure and protected, paranoia and outlook on life. That has to deal with people who get raped in one session.

This woman tried killing herself and couldn't. I don't care how it sounds it actually made me cry. Shit like this just sickens me and in some sense almost makes me lose my faith how to put it if I see someone hurt and tortured it would come I would try and prevent it. 

I just can't understand why someone would do such a thing, what iritates me more is the person is a repeat offender, he attempted murder and commited I think.


----------



## God Hand (Jun 7, 2008)

Where is the death penalty?  Seriously, why as a society do we keep people like this alive?  Now the tax payers pay to keep him alive, pay for him to have a bed to sleep in, pay for him to eat, pay for him to watch TV and workout.  Cmon, I am not one for revenge typically, but just put a bullet between his eyes and lets make a true and honest point to the people in this world that sick fucking shit like this will not be tolerated whatsoever.

Also, the fuckin lawyer defending him should develop some semblance of a soul and drop this client.  How the fuck do lawyers like this sleep at night?  Its basically like being a Jew and defending Hitler, why would you defend someone like this!?


----------



## Amaretti (Jun 7, 2008)

Jio said:


> You think she can recover from this? People who have been raped always have it on their mind even though they get past it on the surface there are other things like when they are put in a situation where they don't feel secure and protected, paranoia and outlook on life. That has to deal with people who get raped in one session.



Recovery =/= forgetting and being completely unaffected.

It depends on the person, but most women can and do recover from rape and go on to lead normal lives. This is obviously a lot more than rape - this is brutal torture. But that doesn't mean she can't recover, as people who have endured torture spanning years can eventually get back on their feet given time and support. As I said, I hope she recovers, because it's not impossible and it's much preferable to saying 'oh well, she's ruined for life, sux to be her I guess'.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2008)

> Recovery =/= forgetting and being completely unaffected.
> 
> It depends on the person, but most women can and do recover from rape and go on to lead normal lives. This is obviously a lot more than rape - this is brutal torture. But that doesn't mean she can't recover, as people who have endured torture spanning years can eventually get back on their feet given time and support. As I said, I hope she recovers, because it's not impossible and it's much preferable to saying 'oh well, she's ruined for life, sux to be her I guess'.


You're right I guess I had recovery pegged down as continuing your life as though nothing happened. I hope she is able to recover from this also.



			
				Zat said:
			
		

> Also, the fuckin lawyer defending him should develop some semblance of a soul and drop this client. How the fuck do lawyers like this sleep at night? Its basically like being a Jew and defending Hitler, why would you defend someone like this!?


This is one of the reasons I wouldn't want to be a lawyer, you have to take any case you're assigned ( at least in the UK) if you choose not to take a trial because you deem it morally wrong you would lose your job. I personally wouldn't want to defend someone like him.


----------



## Zer Kaizer (Jun 7, 2008)

Well I think all rapists should get their balls cut off when they violate a person in  such a manner.

But this guy deserves much worse than that.


----------



## Teleq (Jun 7, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> From your response, I wonder if you support the idea of punishment at all and feel deterrence has no basis in the justice system? Would you be against prison being a confinement to comfort and spaciousness, assuming no additional financial cost so long as they're caged away from society? Effectively having these people pay their debt to society by everyone else financing their time in a comfortable confinement until they're finally deemed to be 'reformed' and integrated back into society .. something we assume the justice system thought they did when they let him out after being charged with murder as a juvenile and attempted murder back in 1996 according to the article.
> 
> And then I heard a few odd 'since when has death ever solved anything' comments in this thread; well it'd have saved this woman from this horrific ordeal for sure. In the supposed intention of saving human life the justice system continually allows psychopaths back into society, only to have them commit the same offenses again as demonstrated in this case and what would be a countless number over history - surely they should take some responsibility for the loss of innocent human life if they're refusing
> to attribute it to the direct offenders in any meaningful way.



To clarify my position a bit, I'm also talking from a strictly moral point of view. I don't live in the US and I don't know how their justice system works, so I can't really comment on that.

Deterrence is fine, to a point. To answer your question, I'm not against prison being a confinement. However, I do feel that keeping psychopaths like the man in the article away from society the most important function of a prison (to me, punishment/deterrence is secondary).

If, instead of sentencing people to death, you just confined them for life (really for life, no releases for whatever reason), society wouldn't be worse off, apart from the fact that people have to finance this. I still think human life is important enough a justification for paying extra tax money.


----------



## Nightmare (Jun 7, 2008)

_this piece of shit needs to go through what this woman went through .... _


----------



## nindragon (Jun 7, 2008)

damn, just stopping to answer a question can make you end up like that

and people oppose the death penalty...




I'm kinda scared of living alone now...


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm suspicious of so many people now


----------



## Zer Kaizer (Jun 7, 2008)

iLurk said:


> 3 Questions:
> 
> 1) Did she enjoy it? If she did, he doesn't require lifetime in jail.
> 
> ...



This isn't a laughing matter.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2008)

> 3 Questions:
> 
> 1) Did she enjoy it? If she did, he doesn't require lifetime in jail.
> 
> ...



This isn't something to pull stupid jokes over.


----------



## buff cat (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh my god that poor woman.  And _oh my god_ that SICK friend.  I seriously want to do horrible things to that freak.  Who could gouge out their own eyes?  Who would tell someone to do such a thing?
Like some twisted fricking horror film.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 7, 2008)

Amaretti said:


> Recovery =/= forgetting and being completely unaffected.
> 
> It depends on the person, but most women can and do recover from rape and go on to lead normal lives. This is obviously a lot more than rape - this is brutal torture. But that doesn't mean she can't recover, as people who have endured torture spanning years can eventually get back on their feet given time and support. As I said, I hope she recovers, because it's not impossible and it's much preferable to saying 'oh well, she's ruined for life, sux to be her I guess'.



that's the thing though.. they are never the same.. even though they might seem better than before they are not as good as they were before the incident. Someone who ruins a person's life so horribly in that way... they don't deserve forgiveness.. they don't deserve their very life, let alone the tax payer's money for all they are getting in prison and the resources used up on him.



Teleq said:


> If, instead of sentencing people to death, you just confined them for life (really for life, no releases for whatever reason), society wouldn't be worse off, apart from the fact that people have to finance this. I still think human life is important enough a justification for paying extra tax money.



you're making the assumption they are human.. they dehumanized themselves when they do such a horrible thing. Therefor, their life is no longer considered that of a "Human life" and, like any rabid beast, they should be put to death.


----------



## Twirl (Jun 7, 2008)

That guy is fucked up. They don't like these kind of people even in prison... so he might be in for a lot of ass rape.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jun 7, 2008)

I just lost a paper I had worked on for 8 hours today due to my idiot brother deleting it. I was already depressed.

And now this...


I am completely abhorred. Such an act is beyond description through words. Even someone as eloquent as I... I just can't do it.

I simply cannot describe this...monstrosity




The man however, should have his skin peeled off, his body ensnared by thorns and crucified


----------



## Aishiteru (Jun 7, 2008)

That's truly disturbing... It's simply every woman's worst nightmare. I agree with the OP, it will be EXTREMELY hard for her to ever be in another relationship again. I feel so sorry for her and I'm thankful that she survived. You go, girl. She has shown strength in such conditions.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 8, 2008)

anime_master2005 said:


> I think I speak for everyone when I say that I felt very uncomfortable after reading that. People say that God has a plan for everyone, but when I see shit like this happen I'm just not so sure. And for those who are trying to be funny, fucking quit it, because this IS REAL, and even if it wasn't, for you to joke around like that means you're just fucking sick.
> 
> *Honestly, I believe that there should be different sections of the jail designated to rape, robberies, etc. As for the people who were charged with anything involving harm or torture to the human body, they should be treated like shit, and you know what?* Maybe the entire stature of jails needs to go down so instead of our tax dollars going towards helping these fuckers live a happy life, the money can go towards foster homes, and wellfare so that people don't have such a messed up past to begin with, and so that the people who go to jail have to go through a REALLY hard life.



If you don't already understand it, the world in prison is a very bent wheel replete with it's own special "system of justice".  Mark my words - if this guy makes it to prison he will wish that he had not been born.


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 8, 2008)

Poor Woman.


----------



## Diamed (Jun 8, 2008)

Same story, reputable source, click on the link and notice the face of the perpetrator.  Notice how the new york times oh so skillfully avoided mentioning the obvious--the monster was black, the innocent victim white.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 8, 2008)

Diamed said:


> Same story, reputable source, click on the link and notice the face of the perpetrator.  Notice how the new york times oh so skillfully avoided mentioning the obvious--the monster was black, the innocent victim white.



haha, race baiting, should we talk about who's done what to who now?  no thanks


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 8, 2008)

> This guy will go to prison and be a hero among black inmates. He will live the rest of his days there, unafraid. White inmates have almost no juice in prison so they wont retaliate against him for what he did to a white girl. It's the ugly truth for those who think he'll be properly punished in jail. He won't be.
> Paddy Brazil Jun-7
> -----------------------
> After re-reading this story,I again ask,WHERE ARE AL AND JESSE TO CONDEMN THIS SLUG?The cruelty involved is enough to gag a maggot.If they did condemn him,it would go a long way to show impartiality.Again,please find some way to kill him,legally.Maybe publisize when he will be moved.Time and place.
> makesmebarf Jun-7



Gimps. **


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2008)

Give me one good fucking reason this guy shouldn't be put to death? People who are anti death penalty need to read stories like this because some people seriously don't deserve the life they're given. Someone like this should be set on fire and put out before dying over and over again until he simply can't take it....


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 8, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Give me one good fucking reason this guy shouldn't be put to death? People who are anti death penalty need to read stories like this because some people seriously don't deserve the life they're given. Someone like this should be set on fire and put out before dying over and over again until he simply can't take it....



one good reason= he represent 1/8,000,000,000 people in this world whose behavior is wildly abberant but also wildly atypical.  Nobody thinks this behavior is normal, and killing him isn't gonna convince any sensible person that they shouldn't commit a crime.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> one good reason= he represent 1/8,000,000,000 people in this world whose behavior is wildly abberant but also wildly atypical.  Nobody thinks this behavior is normal, and killing him isn't gonna convince any sensible person that they shouldn't commit a crime.



Okay, well if they'd killed them for the murder he was convicted of, this would have never happened. 

How's that?



Diamed said:


> Same story, reputable source, click on the link and notice the face of the perpetrator.  Notice how the new york times oh so skillfully avoided mentioning the obvious--the monster was black, the innocent victim white.



So what if he's black? Doesn't mean they have to mention it, they don't mention it every time some one white does something idiotic? You know you're a racist fuck, but the sad part is that you use this lady's ordeal to make your stance. 

People that should have this kind of shit done to them are people like you...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 8, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Okay, well if they'd killed them for the murder he was convicted of, this would have never happened.



maybe we should just switch to chinese rule, and kill anybody for anything, 10000 executions last year for a population only 4x bigger!  Then we'll net a whole bunch of executions, nevermind how fucked the justice system has been here for the longest time.  

I can't imagine that if i woke up tomorrrow morning wanting to imprison and rape and mutilate some girl down the street that the thought of getting executed would ever make me pause and reconsider my actions, "wait, if i do all these things, i might get executed , hmmm...."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> maybe we should just switch to chinese rule, and kill anybody for anything, 10000 executions last year for a population only 4x bigger!  Then we'll net a whole bunch of executions, nevermind how fucked the justice system has been here for the longest time.
> 
> I can't imagine that if i woke up tomorrrow morning wanting to imprison and rape and mutilate some girl down the street that the thought of getting executed ever made me pause and reconsider my actions, "wait, if i do all these things, i might get executed , hmmm...."



So you're saying that executing murders is executing people for everything? If this guy was dead he wouldn't have been able to think about doing this because he'd be dead. That's why Texas has a zero percent repeat offender rate amongst executed prisoners...because they're dead.


----------



## lava (Jun 8, 2008)

I would love to torcher him slowly. I would take a razer and slice his skin real slowly ,then do the same to his penis and his butt hole, then cut his fingers one by one ,then rip his nose drillz and finaly cut his balls and penis off completly and shove them in his mouth and take a needle and sow his mouth up and constantly pour BOILING WATER MIXED WITH THAT DARK OIL!!@! THATS WHAT HE DESERVES!!! and if anyone thinks he doesnt deserve that is just as unhuman as this guy!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 8, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> So you're saying that executing murders is executing people for everything? If this guy was dead he wouldn't have been able to think about doing this because he'd be dead. That's why Texas has a zero percent repeat offender rate amongst executed prisoners...because they're dead.



this crime is so weird that it can't justify writing a specific policy for it, just put him where the worst of the worst go. if he's not found nuts.



lava said:


> I would love to torcher him slowly. I would take a razer and slice his skin real slowly ,then do the same to his penis and his butt hole, then cut his fingers one by one ,then rip his nose drillz and finaly cut his balls and penis off completly and shove them in his mouth and take a needle and sow his mouth up and constantly pour BOILING WATER MIXED WITH THAT DARK OIL!!@! THATS WHAT HE DESERVES!!! and if anyone thinks he doesnt deserve that is just as unhuman as this guy!



this is so gay, you wanna touch his balls and penis :rofl


----------



## Diamed (Jun 8, 2008)

Actually they do mention the race of the perpetrator if he's white.  Whenever they leave it out, you can be sure it was a black.  That's why I got suspicious and started searching around, and lo and behold, my suspicions were verified.

Why shouldn't I use her ordeal to make my stance?  This is evidence that proves my point.    Just like the torturers/rapists/murderers of christian and newsome in knoxville.  Just like the texan black who murdered and ATE his white girlfriend.  Just like the student body president of North Carolina, raped and murdered by a black.  Just like the wichita massacre.  Just like the 37,000 white women who were raped in 2005 by black men.  

Crunchyroll

Should've seen it coming.  (html version if for some reason you can't read the pdf.)

33.6% of 111,490 = 37,460.64 white women raped by blacks.

And if you're saying whites are just as bad, well just look at the chart.  According to the justice department, there wasn't a single white on black rape in all of America that same year.  Much less a 19 hour torture session like this one.

I find it interesting that you think I should be tortured and raped due to a 'thought crime' , I guess that's the new dawn of our multiculti future though.

I think it's important for people to realize that this didn't have to happen, and we don't have to live like this.  As Captain Planet says: "the choice is yourssss!"


----------



## buff cat (Jun 8, 2008)

Adolf Hitler and Charles Manson were white.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 8, 2008)

Diamed said:


> Actually they do mention the race of the perpetrator if he's white.  Whenever they leave it out, you can be sure it was a black.  That's why I got suspicious and started searching around, and lo and behold, my suspicions were verified.



i knew he was black when i saw his name and the city, so you are just ignorant.



> Why shouldn't I use her ordeal to make my stance?  This is evidence that proves my point.    Just like the torturers/rapists/murderers of christian and newsome in knoxville.  Just like the texan black who murdered and ATE his white girlfriend.  Just like the student body president of North Carolina, raped and murdered by a black.  Just like the wichita massacre.  Just like the 37,000 white women who were raped in 2005 by black men.



white meat is more nutrioutious


----------



## lava (Jun 8, 2008)

Diamed said:


> Actually they do mention the race of the perpetrator if he's white.  Whenever they leave it out, you can be sure it was a black.  That's why I got suspicious and started searching around, and lo and behold, my suspicions were verified.
> 
> Why shouldn't I use her ordeal to make my stance?  This is evidence that proves my point.    Just like the torturers/rapists/murderers of christian and newsome in knoxville.  Just like the texan black who murdered and ATE his white girlfriend.  Just like the student body president of North Carolina, raped and murdered by a black.  Just like the wichita massacre.  Just like the 37,000 white women who were raped in 2005 by black men.
> 
> ...


AMEN FOR SPEAKING THE TRUTH! you get a big fat +rep with love <3!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 8, 2008)

lava said:


> AMEN FOR SPEAKING THE TRUTH! you get a big fat +rep with love <3!



what a queer, you wanna do anything to his penis, balls and asshole too? 

on topic, wow, 37000 diamed, that's alot! i wonder if obama did that to hill-dog the other night.  I wouldn't let obama near my wife if i was bill, obama seems like the type that all girls like, u turn your back on him and they are screwing around 

(On the topic of obama, still haven't heard diameds take on that black muslim running for president...)


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jun 8, 2008)

I couldn't get through the whole article. This is just sick and vile. I hope they all burn in hell.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 8, 2008)

Zetta said:


> And that is worse than the death penalty because?



He does not get 3 squares a day for 10-15 years and a crowd to watch him die peacefully. Also, it is swift cheap and Garbage day is Monday. 
Let's move people!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> this crime is so weird that it can't justify writing a specific policy for it, just put him where the worst of the worst go. if he's not found nuts.



But this isn't the first time a crime like this has happened. 



Diamed said:


> Actually they do mention the race of the perpetrator if he's white.  Whenever they leave it out, you can be sure it was a black.  That's why I got suspicious and started searching around, and lo and behold, my suspicions were verified.
> 
> Why shouldn't I use her ordeal to make my stance?  This is evidence that proves my point.    Just like the torturers/rapists/murderers of christian and newsome in knoxville.  Just like the texan black who murdered and ATE his white girlfriend.  Just like the student body president of North Carolina, raped and murdered by a black.  Just like the wichita massacre.  Just like the 37,000 white women who were raped in 2005 by black men.
> 
> ...



Did you just quote captain planet? Wow. 

So your statistic shows that one third of rapes were perpetrated by blacks on whites...well what about the other majority? You seem to think that it matters that this guy was black. 

It doesn't matter at all, or that the woman was white. We're all people. He could have been Mexican and she could have been Chinese, nothing is changed by it. You're not any more entitled to be here than anyone black. As a matter of a fact, blacks were forced to be here and lose their language. The whites came here by choice and took this land from someone else. 

So think about that when your happy ass starts shit again.

Oh and every sick mother fucker serial killer that comes to mind was white, Jack the Ripper, Manson, Dommer; all white males with the same kind of little profile they fit into. 



non-explody said:


> Adolf Hitler and Charles Manson were white.



True, and that's just the tip of the iceberg. 



lava said:


> AMEN FOR SPEAKING THE TRUTH! you get a big fat +rep with love <3!



Truth in what? And you can't positive rep...you're negative.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 8, 2008)

non-explody said:


> Adolf Hitler and Charles Manson were white.




This is Diamed we're talking about. That's why he loves them.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 8, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But this isn't the first time a crime like this has happened.



ahh ,it's getting late , sorry i'm gonna cop out of this argument.  you should have fun with diamed, he's our resident iq and race specialist. he's awesome


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 8, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It doesn't matter at all, or that the woman was white. We're all people. He could have been Mexican and she could have been Chinese, nothing is changed by it. You're not any more entitled to be here than anyone black. As a matter of a fact, blacks were forced to be here and lose their language. The whites came here by choice and took this land from someone else.
> *Not to mention Jim Crow and segregation. When you think about it, that wasn't a long time ago. The wounds are still there.*
> So think about that when your happy ass starts shit again.


Yet he thinks whites are endangered.


----------



## bronzhawk (Jun 8, 2008)

Its shit like that, that makes me wish we had an eye for an eye capital punishment.  What ever you did to an individual is what they do to you before they finish you off.


----------



## Ragormha (Jun 8, 2008)

It's rare cases like this that scum like this man should be kept alive and tortured every day until their body gives out. 

Seriously.

They should have their skin flayed until there's nothing left and then seared until their nerves die and then, final, they should be put feet-first into a wood chipper.

Scum. Of. The. Earth

I sincerely wish this poor woman could somehow recover, although I don't believe it'd be easy.


----------



## Razgriez (Jun 8, 2008)

> lol, I've never been against torture, some people deserve it. But ONLY murderers and rapists. Besides, the soonert hey die the better it is for society.. they can have some therapist analyze them so studies can be found out why they did it (but studies have been done and the reason is always the same.. it's not for sex but for the power over the person.. that's what 99.9% of the cases have shown so there's really no reason to have them be studied). Jail should only be for assault, theft, and such things like that. Murderers and Rapists should just be gotten rid of. Prostitution, Drug use, alcohol and gambling are decisions the person who uses them made so I don't even think those should be criminal (but anything you do while drunk, high, whatever... you're gonna be punished all the same as if you weren't on those things). That's how I view things. I'm all for redemption for things like theft of some stupid possession that really doesn't effect someone's life that much..



Theft can destroy someone's life easily. If I were to get my hands on your financial information I could ruin your credit and blow all your money which you may not have any insurance for. Now your credit is gone and you've got no money all because of one dirty little thief. Your life is now practically fucked for a good while. In fact in the long term you'd probably have it worse then the chick that got raped for 19 hours unless she gives birth from the incident.

Assault, even if it was in an deadly form could leave you crippled for life. Lets say I smashed your lims into mush and gave your spinal cord a good wack. Now your stuck paralized and unable to walk. You'd most likely lose your job and be living off of welfare and having someone else help you eat, piss and bathe for the rest of your life.

Drugs. Well we all know illegal criminal activity usually brings other forms of criminal activity with it.

Murder is really the ultimate form of an crime anyways. The only thing worse then murder is practically killing more then 1 person or doing something absolutely horrible before they kill them and theres a ton of these crimes committed each year. Sure this guy should be punished severely and the girl does need help but she is lucky that the dude wasnt twisted enough to kill her afterwards.

You guys sure are creatively twisted when it comes to tormenting this guy for his acts.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 8, 2008)

Definately one of the more disgustiong articles i've read in a while.



xpeed said:


> Damn, I hope they sent his ass to Guatanamo Bay and get his taste of torture there.



He'd probably like that.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jun 8, 2008)

most messed up thing i have ever heared. i dont how he could do that to someone


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 8, 2008)

Seriously, the responses in such threads disgust me. "He should die slowly . blah blah" Shut the fuck up.

Although in this case, a normal punishment is waay too low.


----------



## Tunafish (Jun 8, 2008)

Plain disgusting. Who the hell does that to an innocent woman?


----------



## Eden Prime (Jun 8, 2008)

Eureka said:


> Note: This is quite possibly the most disturbing thing I have read in awhile. If you are having a good day and don't feel like being reminded of the horrible, horrible things we humans are capable of, don't continue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worst thing i've ever heard.


----------



## itachiapprentice (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree with you on having seperating rapist, murderers, and any other very bad crime. God has a plan for everybody some people plans are just rougher then others

And thats not to be funny


----------



## Sock Pain (Jun 8, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People that should have this kind of shit done to them are people like you...



That's just rich. Try not to let the foam from your mouth drop into the keyboard.
I bet most of you who want to inflict all those creative tortures on each other would faint at the first drop of blood anyway.


----------



## ximkoyra (Jun 8, 2008)

lava said:


> I would love to torcher him slowly. I would take a razer and slice his skin real slowly ,then do the same to his penis and his butt hole, then cut his fingers one by one ,then rip his nose drillz and finaly cut his balls and penis off completly and shove them in his mouth and take a needle and sow his mouth up and constantly pour BOILING WATER MIXED WITH THAT DARK OIL!!@! THATS WHAT HE DESERVES!!! and if anyone thinks he doesnt deserve that is just as unhuman as this guy!



*I'm not trying to single you out or anything, but I just want to use your post to ask something because it stood out to me more than all the other creative ways people have come up with to torture/kill the guy:


If you were able to do that, then what makes you so different from this guy?  At the end of the day both of you have a "heinous acts of torture against 1 person" on your data sheets.  Do justify it by saying that "he did it first"?


Again, I'm not trying to single you out.  I'm just wondering if this is just an emotional response or if it's something that you and others in this thread tend to fantasize about. . . . . . .or is it option three and just some bullshit in order to create the sought after "badass" imagery 
**


raMbo*


----------



## auto-matic (Jun 8, 2008)

> ...now you have to wonder what must be going through the mind of anyone who would do this... either way, he deserves eternity in prison. Not that that's enough. Stuff like this makes me lose faith in humanity.



no eternity in hell and yes humanity has loss of hope of existing beyond another Century, using our brains in that maner effects everyone, *so any bets he'll get executed*


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, people do some horrible things. I'm glad she made it out of there. I would have been terrified, like she was. Why the rest of his life? The death penelty is in order here. That's terrible. 19 hours of torture?
Imagine what you would want to happen to the man responsible for such an ordeal, as in you were being raped and tortured for *19 HOURS*.

I hope the woman's mind isn't too messed up for her not to be able to continue her life.

If she's going to try and kill herself, it must have been pretty bad..

Ah, well. Least it's over.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow...I just...wow... I cannot comment on this in anything other then snarls of fury, so I'm just not gonna comment.


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Jun 8, 2008)

lovelies...















what...everything else I wanna say has already been said and I despise sounding like a broken record like everyone else


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jun 8, 2008)

"Do unto to other as you would have them do unto to you"

^Please have someone do the same thing to this bastard.


----------



## Berserk (Jun 8, 2008)

If only death was admistered early and not put on hold for such a long time for death row inmates.

For people who don't support death, would you be willing to pay for their jail life by your self and not put the burden on people who don't want scum like him to live?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 8, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Okay, well if they'd killed them for the murder he was convicted of, this would have never happened.
> 
> How's that?



haven't finished reading since I last saw here.. but saw this and I have to say.. what now anti-death people? How about that? HAD we had the rule to execute murderers and rapists.. he'd never had the chance to do that... And you might go  "well than that's only one case, not necessarily all of them and so just because it's one doesn't make it good enough" well I say even if it is just one, it's good enough reason for it to be accepted. After all, if even one of these crimes can be adverted by such than it makes it perfectly acceptable, imo


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 8, 2008)

Vicious-chan said:


> haven't finished reading since I last saw here.. but saw this and I have to say.. what now anti-death people? How about that? HAD we had the rule to execute murderers and rapists.. he'd never had the chance to do that... And you might go  "well than that's only one case, not necessarily all of them and so just because it's one doesn't make it good enough" well I say even if it is just one, it's good enough reason for it to be accepted. After all, if even one of these crimes can be adverted by such than it makes it perfectly acceptable, imo



But then you could have also murdered an innocent by mistake.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 8, 2008)

And I've said, I'm willing to accept that loss... 1 innocent out of the hundreds of guilty means fairly little to me. And as technology is getting better, the amount of innocent tried to guilty is going down a lot.



Razgriez said:


> Theft can destroy someone's life easily. If I were to get my hands on your financial information I could ruin your credit and blow all your money which you may not have any insurance for. Now your credit is gone and you've got no money all because of one dirty little thief. Your life is now practically fucked for a good while.



A good while but not for good. All that shit is superficial and really not important when it comes to life itself and can easily be replaced...what happened to the woman will effect her forever and will never be able to have any amends made for it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 8, 2008)

home invasions are never pretty, plain and simple as that.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 8, 2008)

19 hours ?

I hope that guy gets a more brutal death sentence in the future!


----------



## illyana (Jun 8, 2008)

Why would you do that to someone? >.<


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 8, 2008)

Hugo_Pratt said:


> Misleading title... When I read it I thought: "why would you die from rape?". This is not rape, it's torture. Normal rapists don't slit eyelids (stop giving them a bad name ).



Thats what I was thinking coming into this thread.


This is truly horrible and it takes a lot for me to say that.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 8, 2008)

wow, there are just some people....


----------



## Koi (Jun 8, 2008)

What he did to her, they should do to him.  Period.

If a person can do something like that to another person with no remorse, or even _reaction,_ then you know what?  I don't care about your rights anymore.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 8, 2008)

Sock Pain said:


> That's just rich. Try not to let the foam from your mouth drop into the keyboard.
> I bet most of you who want to inflict all those creative tortures on each other would faint at the first drop of blood anyway.



Who's afraid of a little blood? 



Vicious-chan said:


> haven't finished reading since I last saw here.. but saw this and I have to say.. what now anti-death people? How about that? HAD we had the rule to execute murderers and rapists.. he'd never had the chance to do that... And you might go  "well than that's only one case, not necessarily all of them and so just because it's one doesn't make it good enough" well I say even if it is just one, it's good enough reason for it to be accepted. After all, if even one of these crimes can be adverted by such than it makes it perfectly acceptable, imo



This crime could have been easily avoided, now theres a woman who's emotionally and physically scarred and a bunch of dumb ass District Attorney's standing around with their thumbs in their asses. 



narutosimpson said:


> home invasions are never pretty, plain and simple as that.



I'm starting to think you're as bad as Diamed. You're the exact opposite, you seem to want to act like just because this guy is black you feel like he should have some sympathy. 

I don't care if he was the last of his race, they should gas the bastard. Burn him to ashes for good measure and bury him in an unmarked hole.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 8, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm starting to think you're as bad as Diamed. You're the exact opposite, you seem to want to act like just because this guy is black you feel like he should have some sympathy.
> 
> I don't care if he was the last of his race, they should gas the bastard. Burn him to ashes for good measure and bury him in an unmarked hole.



nah, i just don't go overboard like some of the posters in here yourself included.  Something will happen, obviously he can't be allowed in the general public, and i don't believe in capital punishment.  Beyond those 2 stipulations i don't care what happens.


----------



## Heiji-sama (Jun 9, 2008)

LOL it reminds me of Waita Uziga's bizarre stories manga


----------



## [Kurapika] (Jun 9, 2008)

Diamed said:


> Notice how the new york times oh so skillfully avoided mentioning the obvious--*the monster was black, the innocent victim white.*



I would say something slightly dickheaded here since I'm black myself-- but I'd just be playing into your hands. Don't lump all blacks into one group. Seriously. Because one black dude raped someone, we're all murderers/rapists? Kinda shit is that?

I mean, hell, every race/nationality has killers and rapists. Look what just happened in Akihabara yesterday-- five were killed and numerous others were wounded in a stabbing spree. And what about the Jewish people being killed all those years ago? Or the most well-known serial killers like Dahmer, Manson, and all them? You're not gonna pull the race card on any of them, but you'll gladly pull one on black people? Bullshit.

There are bad people in all races and walks of life, so please don't start a one-sided, closed-minded spiel about how blacks are the cancer of the Earth. Just don't.

As for the subject that Diamed here just brought up, Cardboard Tube Knight had a brilliant rebuttal to it:



			
				Cardboard Tube Knight said:
			
		

> Did you just quote captain planet? Wow.
> 
> So your statistic shows that one third of rapes were perpetrated by blacks on whites...well what about the other majority? You seem to think that it matters that this guy was black.
> 
> ...



So thanks for that since I don't have to say anything further about this now.


----------



## LiveFire (Jun 9, 2008)

That's messed up  That guy should have been tortured instead.


----------



## Disturbia (Jun 9, 2008)

Eureka said:


> Note: This is quite possibly the most disturbing thing I have read in awhile. If you are having a good day and don't feel like being reminded of the horrible, horrible things we humans are capable of, don't continue.



Thanks for the warning, but I was having a bad day anyway. But... after I read this... I don't know, I felt really hurt. But I do know that I feel sorry for that guy. Sorry, because he'll never experience something like that.


----------



## Atema (Jun 9, 2008)

OMFG


----------



## Soseki_ (Jun 9, 2008)

Couldn't read it to the end....that sort of stories is why I believe in "Barbary to the Barbarians". w
When you read shit like this and then heard some fuckin' morons saying torture and death penalty shouldn't exist, that those guys are also human being etc...that juste make me want to puke.


----------



## Diamed (Jun 9, 2008)

@Thunderbolt:  This isn't an isolated event like it is when any other race does it though.  This is part of a pattern.  Look at the justice department figures again.

Add up the number of whites raped by blacks, and the number of blacks raped by blacks.  You'll get 74,000.  Now add up the number of white rapists (who raped _only_ whites and _zero_ blacks.  In fact no other race raped a black, they all preferred preying on white women) by subtracting the blacks, other, etc out of the 111,490.  You get 49,613.  The ratio between black and white rapists in america is thus .67 white rapists per 1 black rapist.  But it doesn't stop there.  Now we realize that blacks are only 13% of the population while whites are (depending on whether you include hispanics which the gov't does 80% but we'll go with the more conservative 65% of pure white)  This means america has 5 times as many whites as blacks.  So the per capita ratio of white rapists to black rapists is 2 to every 15.  Now are you getting it?  Sure, we all have our bad apples--but for every 2 evil white people you can name, I can name 15 evil black people.  Do you see how one would prefer to just stick with white people where the chances are 1/7 as likely any harm will come to you?

The second thing I'd bring up is this was a hate crime.  The black wasn't just raping her, he was torturing her for nineteen hours.  How much of this hatred was inspired by the fact that she was white and he was black?  Would he have treated a black girl this way?  Unlikely.  The fact is blacks hate whites and want to murder us all.  Some are more genteel about it, but once they reach the majority, their colors come out:  south africa and zimbabwe have shown what happens to a white minority in a black country.  So there's ANOTHER reason to point out the race of the perpetrator and victim.  Blacks, if they ever gained power in America, would rape and torture us all--just like they do white boys in prison, white girls on college campuses, and white africans on 'their' continent.  This is again part of a larger pattern.  He may be 'ahead' of the curve and 'jumping the gun' but I expect something like this would occur to all white women if blacks had their way.

Third, the murder of christian and newsome, or the girl in texas, or this story here, are always so much more gruesome and savage than anything you'd expect out of japan, or white Europe, or China, or Russia, Israel etc the entire civilized world.  I defy you to find one story of a japanese person raping and torturing a girl for 19 hours.  The truth is this kind of barbarity isn't random, or color-blind.  Yes, I'm sure you can find a handful of gruesome rapes in the last fifty years among whites.  But just looking at the day-to-day news that comes out here, the pattern is clear.  Blacks seem to be callous about human life and human dignity just in general.  In sierra leone they went around lopping off the arms of children.  In Congo they ate each other.  Rwanda, darfur, zimbabwe, uganda's ibe amin, somalia -- you can be sure somewhere in africa every day there's some massacre going on, some giant rape wave, female genital mutilation, or other human right's atrocity that shows they just don't give a damn.  

4th, when a white does a horrible crime, all whites disavow him and act ashamed and apologetic.  James Byrd, Matthew Shephard are still brought up to this day of how evil we are and how we still have so far to go.  But what happens when a black does a crime?  The Jena 6 stomp a white kid into a concussion and millions of blacks call them civil rights heroes and perform marches.  The LA riots burn down half a city and blacks call the 'LA 4' civil rights heroes and perform marches.  OJ murders a white and a jew and 73% say he's 'innocent' and cheer his acquittal.  Where is Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson to come running and declaring this black is evil and this white girl never deserved this?  They all came running after the duke lacrosse team HOAX, ready to spew their venom on evil whitey.  But will blacks condemn this man?  This crime?  Unlikely, since they all secretly are patting him on the back for a job well done.

Is that enough to show why it's not so simple as 'crazies everywhere equally' ?


----------



## Hothien (Jun 9, 2008)

This is one of those cases where there is likely no possible chance of reintegration into society, and society needs to be sheltered from him, until the day he dies.

@Diamed: It couldn't have anything to do with the fact that white people tend to have a higher income... and that poverty level is linked with crime. What this means is that if white people were the impoverished, whites would be doing the majority of crimes. (Which would mess with your 'WHITE POWAH!' rants a bit)


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 9, 2008)

Diamed said:


> In sierra leone they went around lopping off the arms of children.  In Congo they ate each other.  Rwanda, darfur, zimbabwe, uganda's ibe amin, somalia -- you can be sure somewhere in africa every day there's some massacre going on, some giant rape wave, female genital mutilation, or other human right's atrocity that shows they just don't give a damn.



I just want to point out here that I don't think that's skin color issue so much as an... ancient tribal issue. South American tribes that haven't really had contact with the civilized world do many of these similar things. Native Americans as well before they were driven off their land :| I really think you're playing too much on race.. yes I see your statistics.. yes it is true from statistics that a black person is more likely to do such to a white than a white to a black but that's prolly because their parents had to go through a lot of shit for their skin color.. I mean.. 50 years ago they were still fighting for their rights. And 50 years before that they were just coming outta slavery. It takes GENERATIONS for the hate to subside. Americans have this stupid ass belief that shit can change fast no matter what it is.. but that's stupid.. it takes several generations really before any one group of people stops hating another group.. hell.. there's still the KKK on the white side... there's still the Arabs who hate us and who hate Israel and vice versa... Hate takes a long time to change to at least moderate tolerance. It takes generations.. 

This is one reason I'm all for staying in the Middle East since we've already placed ourselves there... we might as well stay and make sure we can help show them we aren't so bad. We're not perfect, and I don't think anyone is saying that over here, but we're not bad either. So it'll take generations of us helping them and showing them we really want to help them before the general consensus is at the very least a moderate toleration of us. 

Now, I'm not saying this is an excuse for the rapes and murderers.. it is no excuse... but it is an explanation as to why there might be such white women rape :\ remember, it's always about power with rapists.. not about the sex.. but the power over the other. Regardless.. I don't care if you're Caucasian, African, Hispanic, Asian, or whatever.. I'll just judge you by your personality and leave it at that.. and if you do anything like rape or murder, you should just be exterminated and let it be that. I would go so far as to say torture them because, not only do they get to feel pain due to their actions (which is sometimes the only way people learn) but I'd publicize how gruesome it will be so that it'll detour other potential rapists and murderers from such out of fear of what will happen to them. It might not detour all.. it might not even detour most.. but as long as it detours at least one, that's enough reason for me.



Willaien said:


> @Diamed: It couldn't have anything to do with the fact that white people tend to have a higher income... and that poverty level is linked with crime. What this means is that if white people were the impoverished, whites would be doing the majority of crimes. (Which would mess with your 'WHITE POWAH!' rants a bit)



This is another factor as well. And probably the stronger factor than the one I said above  but both together = bad character. Then again, they are weak people for letting being poor and something that happened when they weren't even thought of being conceived (if it was planned) effect them... ah well.


----------



## zuul (Jun 9, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> This is exactly why I am incredulous at those who want to abolish the death penalty worldwide.



I want it abolish because policemen are lazzy and do their job badly most of the time and the justice isn't even better. I prefer such a disgusting guy alive than an innocent being executed. once your dead there is no coming back even when your innocence is proven.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 9, 2008)

I said it before.. the technology is getting better... the innocent wrongly convicted to guilty properly convicted ratio is drastically decreasing. It is ENTIRELY acceptable at this point or the near future for the death penalty for such disgusting fucks when you might kill 1 innocent for every 1000 of them..


----------



## guro (Jun 9, 2008)

I think everything he did to her should be done to him.


----------



## zuul (Jun 9, 2008)

Vicious-chan said:


> I said it before.. the technology is getting better... the innocent wrongly convicted to guilty properly convicted ratio is drastically decreasing. It is ENTIRELY acceptable at this point or the near future for the death penalty for such disgusting fucks when you might kill 1 innocent for every 1000 of them..



That's not acceptable for me. I don't want to be this poor one for every 1000 of them.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 9, 2008)

Look at it this way.. if your death means it detours someone else from raping or murdering, than your death had meaning. I'd die for that.


----------



## Koppachino (Jun 9, 2008)

I always thought that no matter what someone does, the justice system doesn't have the right to take their lives. But this guy definitely changed my mind. I'm sure the victim wouldn't find lifetime in prison punishment enough. This is sick.


----------



## zuul (Jun 9, 2008)

Vicious-chan said:


> Look at it this way.. if your death means it detours someone else from raping or murdering, than your death had meaning. I'd die for that.



Death penalty doesn't detour murderers. Countries with death penalty don't have a lower rate of murders.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 9, 2008)

Koppachino said:


> I always thought that no matter what someone does, the justice system doesn't have the right to take their lives. But this guy definitely changed my mind. I'm sure the victim wouldn't find lifetime in prison punishment enough. This is sick.



this is the first case of torture you are familiar with ?

@ vicious: innocent people have a right to freedom and freedom from fear, this isn't tyranny we live under.    What kind of freedom is it if i can get executed for someone else's crime and everybody is just cool with it?
in this case a judge got pissed that a cellphone rang in his court, nobody confessed and he jailed everybody.  This is tyranny, it's unacceptable and he lost his job.

I think you don't deserve your freedom.


----------



## no Jutsu (Jun 9, 2008)

Why is everyone clamoring for the death penalty?

It's obvious that death is too good for him.


----------



## Somnus (Jun 9, 2008)

Vicious-chan said:


> Look at it this way.. if your death means it detours someone else from raping or murdering, than your death had meaning. I'd die for that.



Easier said than done, I think I would go mad of rage if someone I know or myself get sentenced for something I didn't committed, that's not justice.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 9, 2008)

zuul said:


> Death penalty doesn't detour murderers. Countries with death penalty don't have a lower rate of murders.



that doesn't mean it hasn't detoured people from committing the crime though  truly, you can't prove that it can or can't detour people because there's no way to see the future if the person lived or died. What you're saying could mean that without the death penalty, there could be even more murders and rapes (assuming the death penalty does detour). Or it could be as you said, it isn't detouring anything but that doesn't matter.. the scum are still gotten rid of.

And realize, when I say death penalty I mean for when it's so blatantly obvious they are guilty. When there is so much evidence proving that they are guilty. I wouldn't go killing off every "oh that person raped me" case cause there's a chance the person is lying as some women (and men) do lie to ruin someone else's lives cause they hurt them.. but in a case like this, he should die. And I still don't think it's ok that, had we had the death penalty for rapists and murderers, he'd be dead right now and he wouldn't have even had a chance to rape and torture the woman... cause he'd be dead for his previous murder conviction. Too many people are naive in believing that there's good in everyone.. some people just are bad... and they don't deserve the life that was given to them... yes life is precious, but because they have so drastically and permanently harmed another person.. they have taken away another person's precious life and so their life must be taken in exchange. But also because it is the best way to punish them without a huge cost on the tax payer's money. The only reason Death Penalty ever costed more than life in prison was because we use costly procedures and do have them spend time in prison until their time is up.. and last meal.. I'd not give them any of that.

And you miss understand what is tyranny and what this is.. what I'm saying isn't to go out and every single person who has been accused of such with no proof should be executed.. but once there is significant proof, get rid of them.


----------



## Lycanthropy (Jun 9, 2008)

That poor woman. I really hope she'll be able to recover, well as much as one can after an experience like this. 


I'm pretty much against the death penalty, but this is one of the exceptions.




> When she arrived at her apartment building, she got on the elevator and found Mr. Williams inside



This backs up what my mother says about never getting in an elevator alone with a male stranger.


----------



## Veriantor (Jun 9, 2008)

That poor woman. That man should die.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 9, 2008)

> Note: This is quite possibly the most disturbing thing I have read in awhile. If you are having a good day and don't feel like being reminded of the horrible, horrible things we humans are capable of, don't continue.



I should have followed the disclaimer. 


Holy shit.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 9, 2008)

Zoop said:


> That poor woman. I really hope she'll be able to recover, well as much as one can after an experience like this.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much against the death penalty, but this is one of the exceptions.
> ...



you should carry at least some freaking mace. i can't stand being presuspected in an elevator by women, if they can't defend themselves it's their own problem.


----------



## PerveeSage (Jun 9, 2008)

i would like to point out that this man has a history of being in jail, and it is easy to find studies which prove putting people in jail make them more violent.

not to excuse the actions of this monster, only to say it is us who make these monsters.


----------



## Psycho (Jun 9, 2008)

xpeed said:


> Damn, I hope they sent his ass to Guatanamo Bay and get his taste of torture there.



yeah, the EEUU should turn guantanamo bay into a prison for inmates that will be spending the rest of their life in prison, isn't it just perfect? a maximum security prison, far far away, run by the military! just screams "HELLO BITCHES"


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jun 9, 2008)

Not going anywhere for a while? Grab a snickers 




(neg me, bitches, I don't care )


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 9, 2008)

PerveeSage said:


> i would like to point out that this man has a history of being in jail, and it is easy to find studies which prove putting people in jail make them more violent.
> 
> not to excuse the actions of this monster, only to say it is us who make these monsters.



well, I can actually counter that lol... it's gonna sound weird considering what I've said before but.. around the 70s I think, I forget which president, but basically that's when the policy of "screw the criminals" came into play. When our country founded and got our prison systems set up, a french man (god I need to remember names better) came over and did a study on why our Prison System was so good. Originally we would really rehabilitate a lot of the criminals really well cause a lot of time and resources were spent on them.. no most of them were like thieves and assaults or drug cases, rape and murderers I dunno.. I'll see if I can find a better source than my memory of what my brother educated me on lol.


----------



## videlbriefs (Jun 9, 2008)

That poor woman. Even when the guy gets locked away or gets the death penalty, she'll have to live with that emotional scar perhaps the rest of her life. If it were up to me, I'd make sure he suffered the same fate with the most horrible looking and disgusting males they can find. Death would be too good for him. Let him suffer and rot, he deserves nothing less for what he did.


----------



## dreams lie (Jun 9, 2008)

Hugo_Pratt said:


> If I remember well, it was recently found out that some lethal injection methods paralyzed the body while the mind was in agonizing pain, and unable to express this pain.



I oppose the death sentence (unless it was decided before the Supreme Court or something equivalent to that), but if it's an execution we're after, why does it matter if it is painful or not?  I say, go with the cheapest method, which may very well be a guillotine.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 9, 2008)

He doesn't deserve death, he deserves much worse.



xpeed said:


> Damn, I hope they sent his ass to Guatanamo Bay and get his taste of torture there.



I second this.


----------



## Auraya (Jun 9, 2008)

this is awful. How could a human being do this to another person?

This guy deserves so much worse than death in my opinion


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jun 9, 2008)

Vicious-chan said:


> well, I can actually counter that lol... it's gonna sound weird considering what I've said before but.. around the 70s I think, I forget which president, but basically that's when the policy of "screw the criminals" came into play. When our country founded and got our prison systems set up, a french man (god I need to remember names better) came over and did a study on why our Prison System was so good. Originally we would really rehabilitate a lot of the criminals really well cause a lot of time and resources were spent on them.. no most of them were like thieves and assaults or drug cases, rape and murderers I dunno.. I'll see if I can find a better source than my memory of what my brother educated me on lol.



That makes sense. It seems likely that small criminals like drug-possessors, (x_x) drug-dealers and thieves would actually turn out WORSE after being thrown in prison unless enough care is taken to prevent reoffence.

This might be why sex criminals are the least likely criminals to reoffend (despite what media wants you to think, this is actually true). Because other criminals are just thrown in prison and left there while sex criminals are typically given therapy and treatment.


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 9, 2008)

That bastard he deserves to have every one of his bones broken and his internal organs ruptured then forced to get what he done to that poor lady everyday


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 9, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> That makes sense. It seems likely that small criminals like drug-possessors, (x_x) drug-dealers and thieves would actually turn out WORSE after being thrown in prison unless enough care is taken to prevent reoffence.
> 
> This might be why sex criminals are the least likely criminals to reoffend (despite what media wants you to think, this is actually true). Because other criminals are just thrown in prison and left there while sex criminals are typically given therapy and treatment.



let's not forget they are usually horribly violated by the other prisoners! That's one hell of a deterrent if you ask me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 9, 2008)

sexy_jutsu_fan said:


> That bastard he deserves to have every one of his bones broken and his internal organs ruptured then forced to get what he done to that poor lady everyday



where do peopel come up with this shit


----------



## E (Jun 9, 2008)

and yet there's still pussies that say "O NO! NO DEATH PENALTY!"


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 9, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> where do peopel come up with this shit



the imagination is a wonderful thing  shame you lost yours :|


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 9, 2008)

...He totally deserves the death penalty.  It's because of people like him that we have the death penalty for a reason.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow, that's an extremely brutal sounding rape. >_<

I'm glad she survived but that is utterly horrible and she'll probably have nightmares forever. 

That poor woman is my age.


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn....well at least it wasnt 20 hours...


----------



## Karmaxx (Jun 9, 2008)

You know whats amazing is the fact that he was such a sick fuck when he was a child and committed so many crimes. Thanks to the amazing American justice this sicko was released countless times.


----------



## no Jutsu (Jun 9, 2008)

Z.:Momochi:.Z said:


> Damn....well at least it wasnt 20 hours...



That was in such poor taste but I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## Verdius (Jun 10, 2008)

This monster, not human, needs to be destroyed.


----------



## Chillax (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm just relieved she got out of there. on the other hand, she'll be bound to carry some hefty baggage around the rest of her life. Seems like a strong girl though, she still took a stab at escaping/staying alive despite all the very recent trauma.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jun 10, 2008)

It's only 19 hours seriously if it was 20 hours I would feel sorry for her.


----------



## Ashiya (Jun 10, 2008)

That is terrible. I can't begin to describe how sorry I felt for her. Seriously, his crime warrants more punishment than a mere life inprisonment. The methods to deal with him, well, would depend on human creativity.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 10, 2008)

Vicious-chan said:


> the imagination is a wonderful thing  shame you lost yours :|





Ashiya said:


> That is terrible. I can't begin to describe how sorry I felt for her. Seriously, his crime warrants more punishment than a mere life inprisonment. The methods to deal with him, well, would depend on human creativity.



u may benefit from using your creativity for other things than imagining torturing criminals :S


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 10, 2008)

narutosimpson said:


> u may benefit from using your creativity for other things than imagining torturing criminals :S



true enough  and I do think of other things (stories, characters, gameplay ideas in my boredom, or when I play a game how to pwn a person in a different way). Good times.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 10, 2008)

Z.:Momochi:.Z said:


> Damn....well at least it wasnt 20 hours...





Karma said:


> It's only 19 hours seriously if it was 20 hours I would feel sorry for her.



There's really nothing funny about this, but leave it to people on the internet to make a joke out of something that's not.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jul 13, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There's really nothing funny about this, but leave it to people on the internet to make a joke out of something that's not.



Well it made me rofl a little bit.


----------



## MakeEmum (Jul 13, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There's really nothing funny about this, but leave it to people on the internet to make a joke out of something that's not.



Is anything posted on the NF Cafe really at all very funny?
We've been talking about how sorry we are sorry for the victim and to Torture/kill the criminal for 11 pages already! let the humor flow dammit.


----------



## 64palms (Jul 13, 2008)

THERE IS NO FUNNY IN THIS. ONLY EMO.


----------



## Zephos (Jul 13, 2008)

Zoop said:


> This backs up what my mother says about never getting in an elevator alone with a male stranger.



Much like 9-11 back ups anti-skyscraper ideals.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 13, 2008)

Happened a month ago, not lulzy anymore, so please don't revive this thread.


----------

